# BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.



## Skorpion (26. November 2004)

Hallo Mefojäger`s #h ,


ich will mir eine neue Rute zum Spinfischen zulegen. Und da hab ich an die Balzer gedacht. Wer hat schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute gemacht ? |rolleyes 
In userer Liste hab ich gesehen das 2 Leute mit diesem Modell  fischen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand etwas berichten.
Der Katalogpreis ist mit 118 Teuros angegeben. Sollte diese Rute irgendwo günstiger zu bekommen sein, dann bitte um info.

Ich hab die Diablo II  in 2,70 m und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Nur ist sie mir ein wenig zu kurz. Und da Weihnachten vor der Tüt stehen wollte ich mir selber was schenken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :q 

Oder sollte ich vielleicht was anderes kaufen. |kopfkrat 

THX für eure Info`s :g


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Moin Skorpion,
habe ein Vorgängermodell der besagten Rute vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft. Ich liebe das Teil heiß und innig  ein echter Weitenjäger!
Ich glaube aber, das Deine Rute andere Eigenschaften hat als meine. Die Nachfolgemodelle erscheinen mir wesentlich weicher und haben eine andere, nicht so spitzenbetonte Aktion wie meine Rute, was ja kein Nachteil sein muß.
Benutzte sie auch als Spinnrute auf Hecht & Co im Süßwasser, einen 15 -Pfünder hat sie locker weggesteckt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Moin Moin,
Wie Andreas schon sagte, die neuen Modelle sind etwas weicher, wenn Du mit Geflochtener Schnur fischst, kann das Gerät wohl empfohlen werden, bei Verwendung mit Monofil würde ich eher auf eine Shimano Beastmaster 300MH 10 - 30 Gramm oder die Gute alte ZEBCO Trophy Spin Seatrout im 3,15m Länge Wurfgewicht 15 - 50 Gramm, ist auch ein steifer Stecken!


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Na ja Skorpion. Einer der beiden bin ich dann wohl. Ich habe schon mehrere Ruten gefischt, aber diese ist wirklich der Hammer!!! Spitzenaktion, (ich fische eh mit Fireline) ein gut 40 cm langes Handteil, (gute Hebelwirkung beim Wurf) und sagenhafte Kraftreserven. Flexibel ist die Rute außerdem. Mein erster Rutentest dieser Rute war eine 74 cm Mefo im Frühling. 10 Saltos in 10 m Entfernung und starke Fluchten ließen die Rute nur müde lächeln. Natürlich macht das ganze mit der entsprechenden guten Rolle (wichtig ne ruckfreie Bremse), nochmal soviel Spaß. Meine habe ich bei "Angelsport Schirmer" für 89,95 EURO gekauft (Katalog S.146)!!! Diese Rute will ich echt nicht mehr missen. Selbst vom Schlauchboot auf Plattfisch und Dorsch, läßt sie sich einsetzen.


----------



## Skorpion (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

danke für Info`s #6 




			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja Skorpion. Einer der beiden bin ich dann wohl.



jo das bist du  

Das ist doch ne super Erfahrung die du da gemacht hast. Hört sich echt gut an :k  Welche Gewichte hast du damit so geworfen. Sind 30 g noch locker voll durch zu ziehen.?


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Also ich fische ausschließlich Köder von 20 - 30 gr. (Hansen-Flash, Gladsax-Wobbler, Snaps). Und ein Snap in 30 gr. hat schon Gewicht. Aber kein Problem. Mal ehrlich. Mit meiner gut gefüllten 5000-er Twin Power (15er Fireline) , dem 30 gr Snap und Rückenwind sind immer Würfe über 100 m drin. Sogar 120 m sind möglich. Das würde mit einem "Schwabbelstock" wohl kaum gehn.


----------



## Skorpion (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fische ausschließlich Köder von 20 - 30 gr. (Hansen-Flash, Gladsax-Wobbler, Snaps). Und ein Snap in 30 gr. hat schon Gewicht.



Genau darum gings mir #6 
Ich hab ne Daiwa Regal Z mit 0,12 Fireline. Das passt.  

Na dann steht die Entscheidung zum Kauf so gut wie fest.

Hoffentlich wird der Rutentest genauso Erfolgreich wie bei dir. :q


----------



## mefohunter84 (26. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Na ich gönn dir doch dann glatt ne 73-er Mefo (grins).


----------



## detlefb (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fische ausschließlich Köder von 20 - 30 gr. (Hansen-Flash, Gladsax-Wobbler, Snaps). Und ein Snap in 30 gr. hat schon Gewicht. Aber kein Problem. Mal ehrlich. Mit meiner gut gefüllten 5000-er Twin Power (15er Fireline) , dem 30 gr Snap und Rückenwind sind immer Würfe über 100 m drin. Sogar 120 m sind möglich. Das würde mit einem "Schwabbelstock" wohl kaum gehn.




Well so isses, 25-30er Snaps fliegen bis zum zum Horizont..... 
Deshalb Zebco 3,15m und 15-50gr. WG und 15er Fireline!!!!!!
Aber manchmal braucht man garnicht so weit raus.......


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Hallo Detlef #h
recht haste, hab im letzten Fehmarnurlaub oft maximal 16 Gramm fischen können, weil soviel Kraut ging und 16 Gramm mit so einem Prügel rauskloppen macht kein Spaß und die Maximalweite wird auch nicht erreicht...
Mit 16 Gramm (oder gar 12 Gramm) läßt sich so eine "Klassische Meerforellenrute" gar nicht richtig aufladen...

Ich habe immer 2 Ruten im Auto:

Zebco Trophy Spin Seatrout 3,15m bis 50 Gramm mit Technium 4000FA (Eine Spule mit 0,25mm Monofil und eine Spule mit 0,12mm Fireline)

und

Balzer Magnal Majesty Spin 25 3,00m bis 25 Gramm mit Technium 2500FA (Eine Spule mit 0,23mm Monofil und eine Spule mit 0,08mm Powerline von Gigafish)

Wobei ich bei beiden Kombos die Monofile fast lieber fische, so gut Geflecht auch sein mag und in manchen Situationen auch weit überlegen, überwiegen für mich doch die Vorteile und irgendwie hab ich auch mehr vertrauen in Monofil...


Letztere Kombi is' eigentlich mein Rapfengeschirr für den Main aber es gibt wohl kaum Zwei Fische, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten und trotzdem fast das gleiche Drillverhalten aufweisen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Aber manchmal braucht man garnicht so weit raus.......


Genau, die Fliegenfischer machen es uns immer wieder vor!!


----------



## detlefb (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Letztere Kombi is' eigentlich mein Rapfengeschirr für den Main aber es gibt wohl kaum Zwei Fische, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten und trotzdem fast das gleiche Drillverhalten aufweisen!



Wie wahr!!! Rapfen sind gute Kämpfer zum üben....damit die Mefo dann auch im Kescher landet.
Bzgl. "nicht so weit raus" gucke ich auch schon bei den Dealern rum.Ich tendiere im Moment zu einer Beastmaster........


----------



## mefohunter84 (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Ja,ja. Habt ja recht. Aber hier wurde ja auch nach der o.g. Rute gefragt. Und für die genannte Situation ist diese Rute wirklich spitze. Natürlich bekommt man auch Fische in "Spukweite" (bei ablandigen Wind, (grins)). Aber mir sind solche Fälle (leider) fast noch nie passiert. Die mit Abstand meisten Bisse verzeichne ich in einer Entfernung von 30 m und mehr. Woran`s liegt, weis ich auch nicht. Vielleicht am schweren Köder? Keine Ahnung. Aber da ich auch so mit meinen Erfolgen recht zufrieden bin, habe ich dem weiter keine Bedeutung beigemessen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@Detlef:
ich hatte im Meerforellenthread von Mario auch die Beastmaster als MeFo/Dorschgeschirr angegeben, ist eine schöne Rute, aber die 300M (10 - 30 Gramm WG) ist vergleichbar mit einer "normalen Meerforellenrute, sprich die wirft ohne Probleme 30 - 40 Gramm... Zudem sind die Bestmaster Ruten recht schwer, Würde Dir dann eher die  "ML" Version (5 - 20 Gramm WG für die "Nähe" empfehlen, hat aber einen Nachteil... Die gibts nicht in 3,00m  
Bei der "ML" Version is bei 2,7m Ende der Fahnenstange...
Mir fällt aber auch Momentan keine Alternative zu meiner BALZER Magna Majesty Spin 25 ein... Die wird ja leider seit fast 3 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut... Meiner Meinung nach genau das Richtige für die Leichte Fischerei und Kräftig genug um auch nen Dorsch vom Grund zu pumpen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@Mefohunter:
Da hast allerdings Recht 
Die gefragte Rute ist ein feiner Stecken und meiner Meinung anch guten Gewissens zu empfehlen, zumal nicht unverschämt teuer!!


----------



## detlefb (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				mefohunter84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja,ja. Habt ja recht. Aber hier wurde ja auch nach der o.g. Rute gefragt. Und für die genannte Situation ist diese Rute wirklich spitze. Natürlich bekommt man auch Fische in "Spukweite" (bei ablandigen Wind, (grins)). Aber mir sind solche Fälle (leider) fast noch nie passiert. Die mit Abstand meisten Bisse verzeichne ich in einer Entfernung von 30 m und mehr. Woran`s liegt, weis ich auch nicht. Vielleicht am schweren Köder? Keine Ahnung. Aber da ich auch so mit meinen Erfolgen recht zufrieden bin, habe ich dem weiter keine Bedeutung beigemessen.




Bei mir ist immer kurz nach dem Einschlag ins Wasser, bis drei zählen 1,2,3 Kurbel Umdrehungen, dann Biss......

Du Steffen, 3m muss nicht sein, ich denke so an 2,4m - 2,7m, die sind dann auch meinem Grossraum Belly gut zu Gebrauchen.....Und dann ist noch ne Verabredung mit  einen großen Saibling im Walchensee


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Du Steffen, 3m muss nicht sein, ich denke so an 2,4m - 2,7m, die sind dann auch meinem Grossraum Belly gut zu Gebrauchen.....Und dann ist noch ne Verabredung mit  einen großen Saibling im Walchensee


Dann solltest Dir die Beastmaster genauer ansehen, feines gut verarbeitetes Rütchen


----------



## Skorpion (27. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

So heute hab ich die Balzer in der Hand gehalten. Ein geiles Stück kann ich da nur sagen. Momentan ist der Preis bei 95 bis 100 Euros. Aber ich werde noch ein wenig "verhandeln". Da ich ein Mann des "kleinen Beutels" bin ( BAföG ) :qzählt für mich jeder Euro. Die Entscheidung steht aber schon fest und ich werde mir nur "die" Rute kaufen und keine andere  

Was die Würfweite angeht : meine erste Mefo hab ich mit einem Wurf nach hinten parallel zum Ufer gefangen  |rolleyes 
Aber das kommt selten vor und die meisten würfe sollen doch die weiten sein.
Deshalb ist ein gutes Gerät schon wichtig, sonst wäre ich bei meiner 2,70 ger geblieben :q


----------



## detlefb (28. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann solltest Dir die Beastmaster genauer ansehen, feines gut verarbeitetes Rütchen



Ich weiß, das sind schon nette Teile und das Preis/Leistungs Verhältniss stimmt.
Gestern konnte ich das Bootsruten Problem elegant lösen. Der Zufall führte mich in einen Baumarkt in Zeven. Die haben dort die Angelabteilung, war eh nur Zebco, aufgelöst. Da gab es die Rhino Spin 2,4m 20-50gr WG für 34€, man konnte nicht nein sagen.
Nun bin ich bei Beastmaster wieder an schwanken, 3,30m oder doch kürzer???
Hmmm vielleicht erleichert die Gehaltsabrechung diese Entscheidung.

@ Skorpion, warst du beim Portugiesen schauen, oder wo hast die Balzer gefunden?????


----------



## Skorpion (30. November 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@ Detlev

ne, beim Portugiesen war ich nicht :q 
Warum hast du so viele Fragezeichen gesetzt??????     Willst du sie dir auch kaufen |kopfkrat


----------



## Skorpion (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

So, jetzt hab ich das gute Stück zu Hause. Wird bestimmt heute eine schlaflose Nacht werden :q morgen früh wird sie auf ihre Wurf-eigenschaften getestet. Mal kucken ob 100 m drin sind |rolleyes   :g


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@ Skorpion
Na wat nun!? Hast wohl bloß 99m geschaft und dich geärgert? (grins)
Ne mal im ernst. Wie gefällt die Rute dir nun?


----------



## Skorpion (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@ MH 84

Also ich hatte keine Zeit sie richtig auszuprobieren, aber morgen bin ich an der Küst und werde sie ordentlich testen #6


----------



## anguilla (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@Skorpion:

haste nun getestet?

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Mefo-Rute und hab mich vom bisher geschriebenen fast überzeugen lassen...


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Ja genau, wat is nun??? Oder müssen wir erst gemeinsam die "Ruten" schwingen?


----------



## anguilla (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@mefohunter:

du fischst doch die Rute schon?
auch mit einer 5000er Twinpower? Bist du mit der Kombi zufrieden, Ich meine passt die Rolle gut zur Rute?


----------



## MW1981 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@detlefb: Ich hab mir die Shimano Beastmaster 330MH geholt, ist ein sehr schönes Teil. Ich fische sie mit einer Sänger Bionic 35 und 0,12 geflochtene. Sie ist für meinen Geschmack genau richtig fürs Mefo angeln, weite ist gar kein Problem. Hat eine nicht zu weiche Spitzen Aktionen mit kräftigen aber eben nicht zu hartem Rückrat. Es sollte also auch kein Problem sein mal einen Hecht zu drillen (konnte es leider noch nicht testen). Zu lang ist sie auch nicht, ich mag persönlich eher etwas längere Ruten, da ich gerne sehr weit werfe, sowohl an der Ostsee als auch an meinem Hausgewässer.


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. Dezember 2004)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@ anguilla
Also diese Kombination passt sehr gut zueinander. Natürlich ist diese Kombination kein Leichtgewicht, aber die Ausrüstung ist super belastbar und hat auch schon einigen Hechten aus dem Peenestrom den Weg in`s Boot gewiesen. Power pur. Es ist natürlich kein ultraleichtes (UL) fischen damit möglich, denn da gibt es sicherlich geeignetere Kombis. Aber da ich persönlich lieber das "Powergerät" liebe, habe ich mich für diese Kombi entschieden. Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Skorpion (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

So, nach dem ich mich nach meiner Abwesenheit endlich durch die neuen Beiträge im AB durchgelesen hab  |uhoh: kommt jetzt etwas über die neue Rute.

Eigentlich gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, einfach nur geil, geil ,geil. :l 
Bin mit der Matrix Seatrout bestens zufrieden. #6  Der erste unterschied zu meiner alten Rute(zuletzt die Diablo 2) war die enorme Wurfweite. Die Balzer lässt sich gewaltig „aufladen“ und schießt meine Blinker und Wobbler um mind. 20 m weiter. Als ich dann einen Pilker in 35 g geworfen hab, hab ich das erste mal meine Backingschnur gesehen hihihi. ( jetzt muss unbedingt mehr Fireline drauf) |supergri 

Sonst bin ich auch über die gute Verarbeitung der Rute sehr zufrieden. An den Steckverbindungen befinden sich stabilisierende Metallhülsen. Der Abschluss des Naturkorken Griffs ist ebenfalls aus Metall. Alle Metallteile sind hartverchromt und sollen gegen Salzwasser resistent sein. ( das wird sich natürlich erst mit der Zeit zeigen  |rolleyes ) Aber ich glaube das wird auch so sein. Für mich ein wichtiges Aspekt, denn der untere Abschluss ist das Teil was am meisten  Salzwasser abbekommt.

Was die Spitze angeht, sie ist sehr dynamisch und ermöglich auch auf  größerer Distanz einen schnellen und sicheren Anhieb. Im Drill zeig sie sich  wiederum sensibel genug um die Flucht der Fische „abzufedern“. Ich hab (bis auf ein Dorsch) jeden gehakten fisch sicher landen können. Dazu kommt noch der extra lange Griff – der einen idealen Weitwurfhebel ermöglicht.

Bevor ich eine richtige Rute zum Mefofischen hatte, habe ich verschiedene Ruten von Kollegen „Probe“ gefischt, Yad, Sportex, Cormoran, Zebko, Balzer Diablo 2 aber keine hat mir so zugesagt wie die Matrix MX-9 Seatrout.

Ich hab für mich die perfekte Rute gefunden und werde sie  bestimmt laaaange fischen :k 






Hier noch Pics vom Erfolgreichen testen:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Astrein Martin
es scheint, dass Du wirklich *die* Rute für's Leben gefunden hast.
Aber glaub mir.... es gibt immer noch eine Bessere  |supergri 
Mittlerweile liegen auf meinem Rutenschrank 6 Ruten für die Küste, weil ich immer wieder einen neuen Aspekt entdecke.... |rolleyes


----------



## Skorpion (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Astrein Martin
> Mittlerweile liegen auf meinem Rutenschrank 6 Ruten für die Küste, weil ich immer wieder einen neuen Aspekt entdecke.... |rolleyes



 #q  man, hättest du das nicht früher sagen können |supergri 
Da wäre bestimmt auch was für mich gewesen   
Und ich musste so lange mit "halben Sachen" fischen |supergri 

Ne im Ernst, ich weiss es gibt immer was besseres, aber jetzt hab ich mein "Glück" gefunden und das wird erstmal bis zum abwinken gefischt.  Sicherlich kommt irgendwann etwas neues und dann wird sie wie ein altes Spielzeug in die Ecke geschoben, aber das dauert noch :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

wir sehen uns am Wasser...und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## anguilla (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

habe da Thema aus aktuellen Gründen nochmal hochgeholt...

ich beabsichtige auch den Kauf dieser Rute, habe jetzt allerdings die Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout entdeckt..sie kostet weniger als die Hälfte!

Wie würdet ihr die beiden Ruten vergleichen? Ist der höhere Preis bei der Matrix ausschließlich durch das IM9-Material gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Kurzer (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Moin,

bin seid kurzem stolzer Besitzer einer Magna Matrix Rute. Ein absolut geiles Teil!
Das Geld (ca.80€) hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt.

Gruß


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Ich habe 2 stück davon,absolut geile Teile #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@ anguilla

Ich kann Kurzer und Forellenudo nur beipflichten.
Die Magna Matrix besitzt die "Anti-Crack-Technologie".  #6 
Du fragst dich jetzt sicher, wat is denn dat?  ;+ 
Bei der Matrix Carbon Technologie werden spezielle, extra flexible Carbonmatten um einen Kern gelegt und anschließend matrixförmig mit einem durchgehenden Hochleistungsfaden umwickelt.
Der High-Tech Faden wiederum wird mit einer superstarken Carbonmatte "versiegelt".
Anschließend werden Matten und Faden unter Hochdruck erhitzt und verschmelzen zu einer untrennbaren Einheit, dem Matrix-Carbon.  |bla: 

Daher der etwas höhere Preis, als bei deiner anderen besagten Rute.
Und bei einer Länge von 3,10 m und 280 g Gewicht, gepaart mit diesen super Eigenschaften, ist diese Rute echt große Klasse!  :m


----------



## anguilla (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Danke mefohunter! :m

damit wurde mir geholfen...


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

@ anguilla

dafür sind wir doch da!  :m 
Hier mal ein Hinweis auf die Rute.
Es soll aber keine Werbung sein!!!
Im Katalog von "Angelsport Schirmer, S. 120" oder
www.angelsport-schirmer.de  #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2006)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



anguilla schrieb:


> habe jetzt allerdings die Balzer Magna Magic Seatrout entdeckt..sie kostet weniger als die Hälfte!


Habe mir die auch letztens gekauft, dazu noch die Balzer Magna Miracle Seatrout (grün), alle gleiche Länge und WG.
Klasse Teile, viel Dampf und Rückenhärte, die ummantelten Magic fallen etwas schwerer aus (Handteil), haben aber auch die bessere Aktion. Zu den Preisen wofür man die bekommen kann (ich zahlte so gesehen 1/4 bzw. nahm 4 dafür), gibt es auf jeden Fall nichts besseres. Und das schönste: Taugt eigentlich für sehr viele Spinnangelarten, auch Binnenforelle bis Hecht paßt sehr gut, schon mit der Magic ausprobiert! :m


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



Andreas Thomsen schrieb:


> Moin Skorpion,
> habe ein Vorgängermodell der besagten Rute vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft. Ich liebe das Teil heiß und innig  ein echter Weitenjäger!
> Ich glaube aber, das Deine Rute andere Eigenschaften hat als meine. *Die Nachfolgemodelle erscheinen mir wesentlich weicher und haben eine andere, nicht so spitzenbetonte Aktion wie meine Rute, was ja kein Nachteil sein muß.*
> Benutzte sie auch als Spinnrute auf Hecht & Co im Süßwasser, einen 15 -Pfünder hat sie locker weggesteckt.
> ...


Ich hol mal kurz diesen alten Thread wieder hoch, weil ich gern von euch wissen wollte, ob mit dem Vorgängermodell der MX 9 Reihe, die Modelle der MX 5 Reihe genannt sind???
Auf die hab ich nämlich ein Auge geworfen, (die leichte Ausführung 5-25g WG) und mit Monofil wäre eine solche härtere Aktion ja besser geeignet.
Kann mir das einer beantworten?


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Was sind überhaupt so die Unterschiede zwischen der MX5 und der MX9 Reihe? 

Mir ist es vor allem wichtig ein gutes Ködergefühl und Drillgefühl zu haben... da müsste die steifere Version doch besser sein (mit monofil) oder?


----------



## Boddenmops (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Moin !|wavey:

Der Unterschied besteht darin, dass die MX 5 - Baureihe eine eingesetzte Vollglasspitze und auch einen etwas höheren Glasanteil als die MX 9 - Serie im restlichen Rutenblank besitzt.

Der erhöhte Glasanteil drückt natürlich den Preis - daher ist die MX 5 deutlich günstiger zu erwerben.

Allerdings wird dadurch auch die Aktion etwas weicher oder vielmehr schwabbeliger (schwingt beim Wurf nach) und die Rute ist selbstverständlich schwerer (um ca. 50 g).

Ich würde also in jedem Fall die MX 9 bevorzugen - unabhängig von der Schnur.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Sehe das genauso wie Boddenmops. Und nun kommts. |rolleyes 

Soll wieder keine Werbung sein.

Schaut mal nach bei *"Angelsport Schirmer - Sonderliste 2/2007" Seite 22* da steht die *"Magna Matrix Seatrout"* für sage und schreibe *69,95 €* drin!!!  Oder bei http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/ und dann auf "Hier geht`s zur aktuellen Sonderliste" anklicken!!!  :k   Das ist der Wahnsinn in Tüten! #6   Na ja und einige hier im AB kennen das gute Teil ja schon!    #6


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Oh mein Gott, halleluja, ich danke dir mefohunter, da zahle ich ja fast nur die Hälfte! 
Wie kriegen die nur diese Preise hin? 
Die UVP des HErsteller haben die aber geringfügig hochgesetzt, genauso wie das WG von 5 auf 3 g runtergesetzt... aber was solls, ist trozdem ein super-angebot.

:vik:


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Moin Robbie, |wavey: 

ja ist schon ein Sahneteil! :k 

Aber das angegebene WG von 10 - 45 gr. ist geblieben!
Ich kann nur empfehlen zuzuschlagen! #6  |wavey:


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Im Internet-Shop scheinen die Preise aber nciht aktualisiert zu sein, dort ist für die Spin 25 noch der Preis von 61,95 € angegeben (immer noch sehr günsitg), statt wie im Sonderaktionenkatalog 47,95.
http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...32598&osCsid=af7959d2e6f2fc1569e13aa4cfabb783

Ich werde da mal per Telefon bestellen.


----------



## mefohunter84 (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Mag ja sein Robbie, aber in diesem Thraed geht`s doch um die "BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr."!    Und die ist nun wirklich "Sau, Sau billig"!  #6


----------



## Robbie (24. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein Robbie, aber in diesem Thraed geht`s doch um die "BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr."!    Und die ist nun wirklich "Sau, Sau billig"!  #6


Hast ja recht :q

andere Frage: Fischt du die magna auch mit monofiler? Ganz oben im thread steht ja was davon, dass die ehr was für die geflochtenen ist.


----------



## Charly_Brown (26. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*

Also die Balzer Seetrout MX-9 ist eine super Rute. Ich fische sie nun seit einem Jahr. (Woher hast du den Preis? Ich habe die Rute für 80 Euro gekauft, aber ich kenn auch den Händler, aber Normalpreis ist 89 oder 99 Euro gewesen).

Die Rute ist recht weich, da habe die Leute recht, aber mir persönlich gefällt es. Allerdings könnte für mich das Wurfgewicht etwas niedriger sein, da ich nur Köder von 15-20g fische.

Aber wie gesagt, eine sehr schöne Rute.

André


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Und die ist nun wirklich "Sau, Sau billig"!  #6


Na, saubillig ist noch was anderes :g, das sage ich dann eher bei 20 bis 30 EUR p.Rute. Kommt die Rute auch noch irgendwann in den Restbeständen hin, wie die anderen Serien ja auch schon, vor allem wenn man jetzt nicht gleich kauft sondern noch ein bischen wartet. Da ist immer noch eine Menge Luft für Preissenkungen drin.   

Und die beste und leichteste von Balzer ist die Edition Magic Seatrout (ohne Magna und ohne Matrix), leider noch im Hunderter-Bereich und damit für manchen schon eine Investition.


----------



## Bellyboater (26. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und die beste und leichteste von Balzer ist die Edition Magic Seatrout (ohne Magna und ohne Matrix), leider noch im Hunderter-Bereich und damit für manchen schon eine Investition.


 
Genau die hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst. Aber dann hab ich mir doch die Dreamtackle Bluefire spin in 3,15m nit einem WG bis 45gr. Die hab ich bei ebay direkt von CMW für 45 inkl. Versand ersteigert.


----------



## mof (27. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Genau die hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst. Aber dann hab ich mir doch die Dreamtackle Bluefire spin in 3,15m nit einem WG bis 45gr. Die hab ich bei ebay direkt von CMW für 45 inkl. Versand ersteigert.


 

Und, bist Du mit der Rute zufrieden? Überlege ob ich mir die auch zulege.

Gruß mof


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: BALZER MAGNA MATRIX MX 9 Seatrout # Länge 3,10 m. WG 10-45 gr.*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> hab ich mir doch die Dreamtackle Bluefire spin in 3,15m nit einem WG bis 45gr.


Die fand ich auch interessant, bis ich im Dezember dann mal kurz eine stärkere BlueFire 20-60 in der Hand hatte und die als ganz schön weich empfand. Ist das bei der langen so?


----------

